# Bass Maltings, Sleaford, Lincolnshire July 2012



## prettyvacant71

Hello there peeps

When I first saw some pics of this place i just had to make a little visit whilst i was in the midlands. I hadn’t seen a maltings like this before, its symmetrical layout intrigued me with its series of rectangular brick buildings all linked together via steel walkways and covered corridors, along with its red brick chimney and small water. 

So i left derby at 5am to get there before the morning rush hour and to have a good look about to try and suss things out, which luckily wasn’t as complicated as id imagined. The morning sun was just rising over the onion fields which gave the red brick a lovely warm glow. Once inside the grounds I took a few shots before I noticed sec unlocking the main palisade and driving in for their routine checks, this happened pretty regularly whilst i was there....apparently there have been a lot of lead thefts off the roofs, so if this helps stop the chavs from ruining such lovely buildings it’s a minor inconvenience jumping into bushes or acting like a post 



A little history of the maltings......


The former Bass Maltings are a Grade II* listed complex built between 1901 and 1907 that consists of nine parallel ranges of brick buildings. They are one of the largest and most spectacular example of buildings of their kind in Britain.

The central block has an engine house and water tower which is flanked by six-storey malt houses on either side containing Steeps, Kilns and Granaries. It has a total floor space of 500,000 square feet and occupies a site of 13.3 acres with a frontage almost 1,000 ft long. Internally there is a substantial amount of surviving machinery and fittings relating to the maltings process....but the place was well sealed so I didn’t get to see any, only the fire damaged parts as their roofs were missing. The engines from the water tower have been removed and housed in the Bass Museum in Burton on Trent

Associated with the main maltings buildings are the former Mess Rooms. In separate ownership are also the former Company Housing, Cart Shed, Stables, Weigh Office and other ancillary buildings. 
The buildings overlook open countryside but it is physically very close to the centre of Sleaford, separated only by the railway line. 

Maltings operations ceased in 1959 and the buildings were subsequently used for poultry farming and vegetable processing. 

An application in 1982 to demolish the Maltings was refused at appeal in 1984

The leasehold has been acquired by Gladedale Special Projects Ltd, a developer with a track record of regenerating historic buildings and is working along with English Heritage to design a sympathetic development for the site. Proposals include 204 residential dwellings, healthcare and community facilities, retail and restaurant space.



Now for some pics










From the distance they still look impressive
















opposite the long frontage along the south boundary are several small scale domestic buildings which were used as staff facilities and offices








Inside one of these domestic buildings












This shows the scale of the tall granaries compared to the new houses built near to the site



















Alleys or lanes create the spaces between the buildings forming 'streets' eight metres wide, finished in granite sets with granite kerbs and narrow pavements in blue engineering bricks.












Conveyor bridges are the timber clad double height bridges carrying conveyors, running east-west from the central Granaries.



































The water tower and engine room is a brick structure with iron roof trusses. The water tank is at the top of the tower and can be accessed through a very tight pipe-like vertical ladder...which i didn’t go up as i was by myself i had visions of me getting stuck and no one to give me a kick free












The first floor of the water tower....them pigeon poo sculptures on the wheel must have taken a good few years to reach that height








The next level up










Up again...











The “tube” up to the water tank on the roof can be seen up on the right












See it is a bit of a tight squeeze and im not too good in confined spaces, especially if i think i could get trapped and im alone, i wud have given it a go otherwise as i hear the view is great



























One off its former uses











View from the water tower...at least 6 of the buildings have their upper levels gutted by fire











Some of the many wheels and cogs 












Transmission bridges span between the buildings at the south end consist of steel and cast iron structures with timber deck and iron and timber guarding.


















I had a look inside one of these.....what are they called!?? I can’t find the name for these shed like things but ive come across them several times recently











I did try and be “responsible” and turn off the tap as the site was flooded as it was jammed open, but i had only had 2 weetabix that morning so i knew it weren’t gona budge












Germinating Floors have masonry perimeter walls with cast iron columns and concrete floors formed around steel secondary beams with the floors finished in quarry tiles. 











I know sorry another lone chair shot




























Inside one of them shed things....a huge roll of brown paper was suspended in the hole




















one of the very few pieces of paperwork i found.....it explains the large stacks of poultry containers at the front of the site



























More clues of its former uses....this is at the rear of the site next to the railway tracks










Rail sidings and canopies to the north on the buildings are timber canopies to protect grain during loading and unloading































The back of the water tower










Great cast iron spiral staircase that “bores” its way through to the level above









































Thats all folks.....thanks for loookin, safe splores


----------



## perjury saint

*COR!! Liking this place lots! That spiral staircase is lovely, this one is now on 'the list'.
Ace pics too...*


----------



## UrbanX

Nice one, it's a massive yet beautiful site. 
I didn't mind the hole ladder, felt all safe and enclosed, until you reach the open roof
Hats off for a thorough report and ace photos as always


----------



## UE-OMJ

I'm really impressed you did that alone, and in fancy dress!!!


----------



## alex76

nice work defo a good explore this on i was amazed when i first see the scale of the place


----------



## imyimyimy

That's just epic on an epic scale of tings, great photos n report!


----------



## kevsy21

Some nice features there,good work.


----------



## Bones out

You pop out on the roof, no?

Nice pictures as always 

Cheers.


----------



## bigtip

*Nice*

Great pictures looks like a great place to explore thanks for posting.


----------



## prettyvacant71

UrbanX said:


> Nice one, it's a massive yet beautiful site.
> I didn't mind the hole ladder, felt all safe and enclosed, until you reach the open roof
> Hats off for a thorough report and ace photos as always



Cheers matey yeah i often leave somewhere and wish id done such and such....but you know wen u just wana sit down and eat, you feel weak, i was having one of them moments and i often have to look at the worse case scenerio and gettin stuck wud delay my trip to mc dons 2 mins down the road


----------



## prettyvacant71

UE-OMJ said:


> I'm really impressed you did that alone, and in fancy dress!!!



Thanks matey....i know im a wee bit mental me


----------



## prettyvacant71

ReknaW said:


> You pop out on the roof, no?
> 
> Nice pictures as always
> 
> Cheers.



it was the end of a long day, that ladder was my everest


----------



## Ninja Kitten

youve captured the best of this place..brilliant pics and history too..really enjoyed that thankyou.


----------



## Priority 7

Lovely set chap. Caught some lovely details


----------



## urban phantom

very nice thanks for sharing


----------



## Bones out

prettyvacant71 said:


> it was the end of a long day, that ladder was my everest



Didnt stop a visit to the top of sevs water tower thou!


----------



## Wakey Lad

What an amazing place! Great report


----------



## Pen15

Great report and set of images. Really enjoyed viewing it. I hope you didn't tare your dress on the barbed wire


----------



## prettyvacant71

Bonesout said:


> Didnt stop a visit to the top of sevs water tower thou!



I thought it was u!!!! Give me 2 dodgy email addresses.....gona pm ya now ur ere!


----------



## LairdOfLochaber

really like the photos of the spiral staircase. enjoyed your written report as well.


----------



## Silent Hill

Spiral Staircase :swoon:

Worth the trip just for the externals. 

Nice one


----------



## Fury161

Amazing report and photo's, it's just crazy places like this are going to waist, but at lest we get to enjoy them for the moment.

I would consider going here but will check up on distance first, but looks a great pleace to visit, Thanks


----------



## fleydog

Amazing place and a fabulous report. I love your last ten pix as you moved in. Wow, Thank you!


----------



## PreciousStones

What an amazing place, so sad it's just been left. Bet it was a hive of activity once! Thanks for sharing x


----------



## Ruby1995

id love to re attempt this, last time we couldnt get in, dont know if that was bacause we were tired after doing sites previously, but id love to get myself down here


----------



## chapmand

damn i need to get here, some cracking shots bud


----------

